# Installer Windows à partir d'un fichier .iso



## AppleSpirit (30 Mai 2017)

Bonjour, 

J'ai téléchargé le fichier Win10_1703_French_x64.iso sur mac et je souhaiterais l'utiliser pour configurer un dual boot avec boot camp. Suis-je obligé de passer par une clé usb ? Ou puis-je directement utiliser le fichier .iso en question depuis mon ssd ? 

S'il faut que je passe par la clé usb, est-ce que vous pourriez me dire quelle sont les étapes les plus simples pour "graver" le fichier en question en image disque sur ma clé usb ? 

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Locke (31 Mai 2017)

Il n'y a que depuis 2012 que l'on peut utiliser un fichier .iso sur certains modèles de Mac, mais pas comme démarrage. Il faut lancer Assistant Boot Camp et si l'option utiliser un fichier .iso est mentionnée, alors c'est possible, sinon ce n'est même pas la peine d'essayer, ça ne fonctionnera pas.

Ton SSD interne ne soit pas être partitionné, car là aussi Boot Camp refusera de préparer une partition temporaire en FAT32. Pour être tranquille, il vaut mieux préparer la clé USB que propose Boot Camp qui contiendra tous les pilotes nécessaires pour finaliser l'installation de Windows en la laissant connecter.

Lors de l'installation via Boot Camp, si l'option d'utilisation d'un fichier .iso est proposée, il suffit d'indiquer à l'installeur de Windows dans quel dossier se trouve le fichier .iso et de laisser dérouler l'installation.

Pour résumer, il faut :
- une clé USB qui contiendra les pilotes pour Windows
- un fichier .iso ou un DVD gravé avec bien entendu un lecteur/graveur interne ou externe


----------



## AppleSpirit (31 Mai 2017)

Hello, merci pour l'aide. J'ai pour faire l'installation. J'ai simplement glissé déposé un fichier .iso de windows10 dans une clé usb 2.0 et ensuite j'ai suivi les instructions de BootCamp. Attention, la clé usb doit être de type 2.0 sinon ça ne fonctionne pas sous Sierra avec MacBook pro 2016.


----------



## Locke (31 Mai 2017)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> J'ai simplement glissé déposé un fichier .iso de windows10 dans une clé usb 2.0 et ensuite j'ai suivi les instructions de BootCamp


Ca ne sert à rien, la clé USB ne sera pas bootable.

Comme mentionné, il faut indiquer à Boot Camp dans quel dossier se trouve le fichier .iso et c'est tout. Ce que propose Boot Camp pour la clé USB est de télécharger dedans les pilotes pour finaliser l'installation. La clé USB ne contiendra que les pilotes comme ceci...


----------



## AppleSpirit (31 Mai 2017)

Pourtant mon opération a réussi et abouti. Donc je ne vois pas où Bootcamp est allé chercher windows10 car le .iso n'était que sur la clé usb.


----------



## Locke (31 Mai 2017)

Il a bien fallu le lui indiquer à un moment donné. Sinon, pour les pilotes tu as fait comment ?

J'aurais bien aimer voir une copie d'écran de Boot Camp, je sais qu'il accepte maintenant un peu plus facilement la dernière version de Windows 10 1703.

Je suis curieux, vu que tu mentionnes que tu as un MBP de 2016.


----------

